# Tank 2 Nuvo 20 -Difficult



## DanC (10 mo ago)

Nuvo 20 with twin chihiro A601
Fzone 2L diy co2 system
Seachem Flourite
Various old driftwoods (forgot to add 1 piece 😂.. add it back later)
Integrated filtration 

Dutch style, *emersed until plants take good rooting, more species will be added in future as spots open up. This one is going to be a long project with a lot of maintenance.. 

Forgot to take pictures before planting 😂


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You are very good at landscaping. I especially like the beginner tank in your other thread.


----------



## DanC (10 mo ago)

TomC said:


> You are very good at landscaping. I especially like the beginner tank in your other thread.


Thanks boss 😁


----------



## DanC (10 mo ago)

Added a humidifier and more plants, special thanks to mike (local hobbyist) if you're seeing this 😂, now the waiting game. The back acrylic panel feels a little empty. Should get some baskets and make an overhang with more pinnatifida, some moss.. not sure.. glue/silicone some wood maybe? Any ideas? Hoping the pinnatifida will turn pink when it's all done...

Ludwigia Sp. White - The cheapest white plant I could find 😂.. from angel fins, bought it within minutes of them updating the stock on their website... Still camping for senegalensis/ guinea


----------



## DanC (10 mo ago)

Looking pretty good, with minimal rotting and tons of vertical growth. Probably going to need a trim soon in fact 😂. Those hygro. sunset are just blasting off


----------

